# Unterschied "AL-WERKS" und "AL-Factory"



## fideldidel (9. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte mich im Bereich "Hardtail-Rahmen" zwischen zwei Angeboten entscheiden. Daher spielt die ursprüngliche Ausstattung keine Rolle, sondern mehr die Rahmendetails und die Geometrie. Was sind die signifikanten Unterschiede und eure Erfahrungen zu den beiden Varianten? 
Das AL-Factory hat wohl einen moderneren 69°-Lenkwinkel, beim WERKS weiß ich es nicht. 
Schon mal vielen Dank für euer Interesse und eventuelle Einschätzungen und Informationen. 
Nette Grüße


----------



## rofl0r (9. Mai 2011)

fideldidel schrieb:


> Das AL-Factory hat wohl einen moderneren 69°-Lenkwinkel, beim WERKS weiß ich es nicht.



Das letzte Werks wohl auch: klick. Ich habe noch deen aelteren Werks-Rahmen (da wo das Oberrohr etwas tiefer sitzt als die Sitzrohre, glaube aber das der auch 69°hat. Denke die Namensaenderung hat vor allem Marketinggruende, der der letzte Werks dem Factory doch sehr aehnelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fideldidel (9. Mai 2011)

rofl0r schrieb:


> Das letzte Werks wohl auch: klick. Ich habe noch deen aelteren Werks-Rahmen (da wo das Oberrohr etwas tiefer sitzt als die Sitzrohre, glaube aber das der auch 69°hat. Denke die Namensaenderung hat vor allem Marketinggruende, der der letzte Werks dem Factory doch sehr aehnelt.



Danke schon mal! Genau um den Rahmen mit dem tieferen Oberrohr geht es. Wie ist deine Wertung für dieses Modell in "berauf"-"bergab"-"ruppig"??


----------



## rofl0r (10. Mai 2011)

Ich finde den da prima fuer ein HT, fahre auch gerne etwas (fahrtechnisch) anspruchsvollere touren.


----------



## sochris (12. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre das Werks 200 in der 2009 Konfiguration. Bin sogar damit in der schweiz Waldteails gefahren. Alles super. Hab jetzt ca 3500 km runter und war letztens bei der bam zum röntgen. Alles heil am Rahmen.


----------



## reporter170 (15. August 2011)

Ich fahre das ES-Werks. Nach vielleicht 5000 Kilometern in jedem denkbaren Gelände, außer Hochgebirge, könnte ich keinen einzigen Nachteil nennen. Eine großartige Kiste. Weiß jemand, woher der eigenartige Name "Werks" kommt und was er bedeuten soll?


----------

